#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  >  چرا نود 32 با اینکه ویروس پیدا میکنه ولی پاکش نمیکنه

## sohil62

*با سلام 

با اینکه نود همین امروز اپدیت کردم یک سری ویروس پیدا میکنه ولی پاک نمیکنه ایا راه حل خاصی داره یا توانای پاک کردن این تروجان نداره 

*

```
O:\GMAIL\rockz.exe - a variant of Win32/Kryptik.HSQ trojan
O:\autorun.inf - a variant of Win32/Kryptik.HSQ trojan
O:\GMAIL\rockz.exe - a variant of Win32/Kryptik.HSQ trojan
O:\RECYCLER\S-8-2-54-1475145467-6837742667-261443606-1427\SgYTkNFc.exe - a variant of Win32/Kryptik.IQC trojan
O:\RECYCLER\S-8-2-54-1475145467-6837742667-261443606-1427\IXEgWhxt.exe - a variant of Win32/Kryptik.IQC trojan
O:\RECYCLER\S-8-2-54-1475145467-6837742667-261443606-1427\TDmsKdyj.exe - a variant of Win32/Kryptik.IQC trojan
O:\RECYCLER\S-8-2-54-1475145467-6837742667-261443606-1427\bOhWKMPJ.exe - a variant of Win32/Kryptik.IQC trojan
O:\RECYCLER\S-8-2-54-1475145467-6837742667-261443606-1427\mmwWLMxi.exe - a variant of Win32/Kryptik.IQC trojan
O:\RECYCLER\S-4-2-53-0840223447-0835648571-483773346-5733\PgKMuwoG.exe - a variant of Win32/Kryptik.IQC trojan
O:\RECYCLER\S-4-2-53-0840223447-0835648571-483773346-5733\AsXGdPrQ.exe - a variant of Win32/Kryptik.IQC trojan
O:\RECYCLER\S-4-2-53-0840223447-0835648571-483773346-5733\ZYGnibmJ.exe - a variant of Win32/Kryptik.IQC trojan
```

----------

*esmail20*,*sajjad-d*,*Service Manual*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Service Manual

*
سلام

شما وقتي روي پوشه يا فايل مورد نظر کليک راست مي کنيد حتما بايد منوي زير را براي حذف يا پاک کردن ويروس انتخاب کنيد :

Eset.JPG

بهتره System Restore را هم غير فعال کنيد .

 نسخه NOD شما چند هست و آيا فقط آنتي ويروس هست يا نسخه Eset Smart Security داريد ؟

  منظور من نسخه ديتابيس نيست ، نسخه نرم افزار هست ، فکر مي کنم آخرين نسخه بايد 4.2.71.2 باشد .

*

----------

*esmail20*,*hamed_hp*,*khoshbin*,*morteza_1130*,*nekooee*,*sajjad-d*,*sohil62*

----------


## صابری

> *با سلام 
> 
> با اینکه نود همین امروز اپدیت کردم یک سری ویروس پیدا میکنه ولی پاک نمیکنه ایا راه حل خاصی داره یا توانای پاک کردن این تروجان نداره O:\GMAIL\rockz.exe - a variant of Win32/Kryptik.HSQ trojan
> O:\autorun.inf - a variant of Win32/Kryptik.HSQ trojan
> O:\GMAIL\rockz.exe - a variant of Win32/Kryptik.HSQ trojan
> O:\RECYCLER\S-8-2-54-1475145467-6837742667-261443606-1427\SgYTkNFc.exe - a variant of Win32/Kryptik.IQC trojan
> O:\RECYCLER\S-8-2-54-1475145467-6837742667-261443606-1427\IXEgWhxt.exe - a variant of Win32/Kryptik.IQC trojan
> O:\RECYCLER\S-8-2-54-1475145467-6837742667-261443606-1427\TDmsKdyj.exe - a variant of Win32/Kryptik.IQC trojan
> O:\RECYCLER\S-8-2-54-1475145467-6837742667-261443606-1427\bOhWKMPJ.exe - a variant of Win32/Kryptik.IQC trojan
> ...


به نام خدا 
سلام سهیل جان. اینها که نوشته اید تروجان هستند و بهتر است با تروجان رموور یا آنتی مالوار پاک شوند. 
شما Malwarebytes' را در گوگل سرچ کنید و آن را دانلود و اجرا نمایید. تمام اینها را پاک خواهد کرد. 
بنده به توصیه آقای نکویی این کار را کردم و توانستم همه آنها را باضافه مالوارها و کرمها و پوپها و .... از سیستم خود پاک کنم. 
اگر موفق شدید بفرمایید تا برنامه آن را همراه با کراک برایتان آپلود کنم.

----------

*nekooee*,*pedram*,*sajjad-d*,*sohil62*

----------


## pedram

سلام
دوست عزيز يعني چي پاك نميكنه .؟...در كدام قسمت باقي ميمونه صفحه اصلي اسكن يا قرنطينه ميمونه لطفا بيشتر توضيح بفرماييد .تا  مشگلتون را مشخصا رفع بشه .؟
سپاس

----------

*nekooee*,*sajjad-d*,*sohil62*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

به نام خدا
 
سلام مجدد. این را ببینید:
*نرم افزار قدرتمند پاک کردن هر گونه تروجان ها و بد افزارها با Loaris Trojan Remover 1.2.3.6*


malwarebyte را هم آپلود میکنم.

----------

*nekooee*,*pedram*,*sajjad-d*,*Shami*,*sohil62*

----------


## صابری

به نام خدا
 
سلام. اینهم Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.50 Final

----------

*nekooee*,*pedram*,*sajjad-d*,*sohil62*

----------


## sohil62

*با سلام و خسته نباشید 
قبلا به محض گشت خود نود 32 ان را پاک میکرد ولی این بار پاک نکرد ولی با گفته های جناب شاطی زاده مشکل حل شد اخه به من گفته بودند که وارد ست اپ نود که بشی و گزینه clean را روی strict cleanig قرار بدی همیشه خودش همه ویروس پاک میکنه نسخه 4.2.40 
جناب صایری عزیز : 
این نرم افزار روی سیستم نصب ولی این تروجان پیدا نکرد نمیدونم چرا ؟ 
ایا اموزش کار کردن با این انتی ویروس ها به صورت حرفه ای هم وجود داره ؟
با تشکر از دوستان*

----------

*hamed_hp*,*nekooee*,*pedram*,*sajjad-d*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

منظورتون از نرم افزاری که نصب هست malwarebytes هست؟ این یکی از بهترین آنتی تروجانهای روز هست. اگر پیدا نکرده یا آپدیت نبوده یا فایلی که مشکل داشته تروجان نبوده ویروس بوده....

برای آموزش نمیدونم هست یا نه ولی من و بقیه دوستان میتونیم خیلی گزینه ها رو به شما آموزش بدیم در مورد نود 32 آقای شاطی زاده باهاش زیاد کار کردن و در مورد کاسپرسکی و آنتی مالوار من حرفه ای باهاشون کار کردم و تقریبا همه گزینه هاش رو بلدم.
بقیه دوستان هم تجربیات خیلی خوبی دارند که هر کسی به نوبه خودش میتونه کمک کنه
شما سوالتون رو بپرسید تا جواب بگیرید
موفق باشید

----------

*hamed_hp*,*pedram*,*sajjad-d*,*sohil62*,*صابری*

----------


## sohil62

*با سلام 

ایا نرم افزار انتی مالوار هم مثل نود قابلیت کپی کردن اپدیتهای و انتقال ان به یک سیستم دیگر را دارد
و این نرم افزار معمولا پیغام میدهد که ورژن جدید باید نصب کنید و وقتی که شروع به دانلود ورژن جدید میکند به محض دانلود نصب میکند ایا این ورژن جدید از سیستم میشه گرفت و جای دیگر نصب کرد 
این نرم افزار تنظیم خاصی برای افزایش قدرت مثل نود را دارد یا نه و روش خاصی برای پاک کردن یا قرنتینه کردن تروجانها دارد یا نه ؟
مرسی*

----------

*pedram*,*sajjad-d*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

ببینید این malwarebytes آپدیتش همیشه بین 5 تا 7 مگابایت بیشتر نیست. پس بهتره از سیستم دیگه کپی نکنید و با خودش آپدیت کنید. مخصوصا که آپدیت کردنش هم رایگان هست و هیچگونه کرکی نیاز نداره. تنظیماتی که برای قویتر شدن نداره ولی شما اگر از نسخه کرک شده استفاده کنید خودش فایلها رو دائم چک میکنه و تروجان ببینه خبر میده ولی اگر از بدون لایسنس استفاده کنید تا خودتون نزنید سرچ نمیگرده و چیزی هم پیدا نمیکنه. من خودم لایسنس براش نمیزنم. چون انتی ویروس همزمان داره چک میکنه و سرعت سیستم رو دو تایی با هم میارن پایین ولی به سیستم شک کنم یا فایل خاص میزنم که سرچ کنه
وقتی سرچ کنه و پیدا کنه به شما آخر بار یک پایم میده که اونجا میتونید بزنید remove و خودش همه رو پاک میکنه. الآن رو سیستمم نصب نیست دقیق حضور ذهن ندارم که آخرش بعد از اسکن امکان قرنطینه هم میده یا نه ولی فکر کنم قرنطینه نداره و فقط گزینه remove داره که بعد از اتمام اسکن میزنید روی remove و همه رو خودش پاک میکنه  و ممکنه به ریست نیاز داشته باشه

----------

*pedram*,*sajjad-d*,*sohil62*

----------


## sajjad-d

*
 دوست عزیز Nod32در شناختن و از بین بردن تروجان ها کمی مشکل داره
بهتراست Kaspersky Anti Virus  2010 / 2011 نصب کنید و با یک کلید معتبر فعال سازی کنید
آپدیت کنید و یک بار در حالت نرمال ویندوز , هارد را اسکن کنید 
چون بعضی از بدافزارها در حالت نرمال ویندوز اجرا میشوند و آنتی ویروس ها این بد افزارها را به عنوان نرم افزار بدون ضرر شناسایی میکنند , یک بار هم ویندوز را در حالت Safe Mode قرار دهید و سیستم را اسکن کنید
قطعا مشکل شما حل میشود*
*
اگر مشکلی در آنتی ویروس کسپراسکی داشتید عنوان کنید تا استاد عزیز آقای نکوئی راهنمایی کنند*

*Kaspersky Anti Virus 9.0.0.736 بهترین ورژن کسپر اسکای 2010  می باشد*

----------

*Khalili*,*pedram*,*Service Manual*,*sohil62*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## صابری

> *با سلام 
> 
> ایا نرم افزار انتی مالوار هم مثل نود قابلیت کپی کردن اپدیتهای و انتقال ان به یک سیستم دیگر را دارد
> و این نرم افزار معمولا پیغام میدهد که ورژن جدید باید نصب کنید و وقتی که شروع به دانلود ورژن جدید میکند به محض دانلود نصب میکند ایا این ورژن جدید از سیستم میشه گرفت و جای دیگر نصب کرد 
> این نرم افزار تنظیم خاصی برای افزایش قدرت مثل نود را دارد یا نه و روش خاصی برای پاک کردن یا قرنتینه کردن تروجانها دارد یا نه ؟
> مرسی*


به نام خدا
 
سلام. قرنطینه دارد. در تصویر میبینید. ممکن است مال شما آپدیت نباشد!

در مورد آپدیت آفلاین هم میتوانید فایلهای با پسوند DL و DAT را از داخل پوشه آن کپی بگیرید و ببینید با نصب آنها آپدیت میکند یا نه؟‌
در مورد NOD فایلهای با پسوند DAT مربوط به آپدیت هستند.

----------

*Khalili*,*moein dust*,*pedram*,*sajjad-d*,*Service Manual*,*sohil62*

----------


## aryakorush55

سلام درحالت safe mod اول روشن شدن سيس كليد f8رو بزنيد و بعد فايل جديدتو كپي كن البته قبلش اونجا كه نصبه shel.extبايد كات بشه تا بتوني كپي كني موفق باشيد

----------

*Khalili*,*sajjad-d*,*Service Manual*,*sohil62*,*صابری*

----------


## Khalili

*روی گزینه سیستم تولز نود32دابل کلیک کنید وروی گزینه قزنطینه کلیک کنید وروی ویروس فرنطینه شده راست کلیک کرده وگزینه دلیت را بزنید*

----------

*alhson*,*aliso*,*darzi*,*farajtel*,*jalil0111*,*javad.k*,*moein dust*,*morteza.m*,*mostafa.b*,*pedram*,*sajjad-d*,*saman98*,*sasan.h*,*Service Manual*,*sohil62*,*صابری*,*میثاق2*

----------


## pedram

سلام
دوست عزيز از راهنمايي  دوستان استفاده كرديد ظاهرا به نتيجه نرسيديد شما همين الان براي اينكه تقريبا به تمام تنظيمها دست زديد.برايسهولت وسرعت نتيجه كار اون NOD را Unistal كنيد يك دفعه ديگر  NOD ver4 رانصب كنيد مشگل حل ميشود 
سپاس

----------

*Khalili*,*sajjad-d*,*صابری*

----------


## Service Manual

> *با سلام و خسته نباشید 
> قبلا به محض گشت خود نود 32 ان را پاک میکرد ولی این بار پاک نکرد ولی با گفته های جناب شاطی زاده مشکل حل شد اخه به من گفته بودند که وارد ست اپ نود که بشی و گزینه clean را روی strict cleanig قرار بدی همیشه خودش همه ویروس پاک میکنه نسخه 4.2.40 
> جناب صایری عزیز : 
> این نرم افزار روی سیستم نصب ولی این تروجان پیدا نکرد نمیدونم چرا ؟ 
> ایا اموزش کار کردن با این انتی ویروس ها به صورت حرفه ای هم وجود داره ؟
> با تشکر از دوستان*


*سلام

اين بنده خدا مشکلش حل شد !

ضمنا اين نرم افزار Malwarebytes به درد نميخوره و به نظر من آشغاله ، چون هر چي فايل سالم روي سيستمم داشتم رو ورداشته ميگه Malware هست !

اين فايل هايي که شناسايي کرده هيچکدوم مشکل نداره و من ليست فايل هايي که شناسايي کرده چک کردم يک فايل براي دلخوشي که مشکل داشته باشه نديدم ، چون فايل هايي که روي سيستمم هست رو مي شناسم . متاسفانه اين برنامه هم مثل کاسپر عمل ميکنه و به همه چيز گير ميده که اين اصلا خوب نيست .*

Malware.JPG

----------

*Khalili*,*nekooee*,*Shami*,*sohil62*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

آقای شاطی نظر من دقیقا بر خلاف نظر شماست و نرم افزار malwarebytes جزو 3 تا از اولین و بهترین ضد تروجانها هست. اگر چیزی رو هم حذف کرده ممکنه در آن فایل دستوراتی بوده که در تروجانها به کار برده میشه درضمن این آنتی تروجان خودش چیزی رو حذف نمیکنه و اول سوال میپرسه و شما میتونید بگید حذف نکنه!

شما اگه من هم قبول ندارید می تونید در موردش در سایتهای دیگر تحقیق کنید. ولی اینکه گفتید آشغاله همه چیز رو بردید زیر سوال... دلیل نمیشه چون فایلهای شما رو پاک کرده بگید آشغاله. من ندیدم تا حالا کسی اینجوری ضد تروجانی رو تست کنه و در مورد خوبی یا بدی اون نظر بده. مراحل تست آنتی ویروسها و آنتی تروجانها قواعدی و اصولی داره.

در مورد کاسپر هم باید بگم از نظر من از NOD32 یک سر گردن بالاتر هست و در 90 درصد گزارشها و آمارهایی که در مجلات و سایتهای معتبر امنیت دنیا اعلام شده کاسپرسکی رتبه بالاتری از NOD32 گرفته. هم رابط کاربری بهتری با کاربر داره و هم قابلیتهای بیشتری از NOD داره. شما در NOD32 برای یک غیر فعال کردن ساده NOD باید کلی زحمت بکشید ولی در کاسپر میتونید برای یک دقیقه، یک ساعت، چند ساعت و زمان دلخواه با یک کلید غیر فعال کنید و بسیاری موارد دیگر...

البته این مسئله که چه کسی از چه نرم افزارهای آنتی خوشش میاد کاملا شخصیه و ممکنه شما به دلایلی که براتون مهم تر بودن یک نرم افزار دیگر رو ترجیح بدید. تا اینجاش و من مشکلی ندارم ولی اینکه بگید فلان نرم افزار آشغاله و یا کاسپرسکی چون به هم همه فایلها گیر میده آشغاله من قبول ندارم و باید در این موارد علمی و بر پایه اصول و قواعد صحبت بشه نه بر اساس گیر دادن به چندتا فایل .... که البته برای من که این همه سال کاسپر استفاده میکنم و یا malwarebytes چنین مشکلی پیش نیامده.
درضمن من بارها به دوستان توضیح دادم malwarebytes رو به صورت real-protection استفاده نکنید و خودتون دستی سرچ کنید. بعد از سرچ هم فایلهایی که می خواین پاک بشه تیک بزنید و بقیه رو هم تیک نزنید. از این ساده تر؟؟

من قبلا بارها بسیاری از تروجانها رو که هیچ آنتی ویروسی نمیشناخته با این پاک کردم و تو اینترنت و مخصوصا سایتهای خارجی هم هر جا دنبال جواب سوال میگشتم به این آنتی تروجان اشاره کرده بودند.

البته من خودم قبلا هم گفتم از هیچ آنتی ویروسی در حال حاضر استفاده نمیکنم و ویروسها رو دستی حذف میکنم. چون کلا همه آنتی ویروسها کارهای ناخواسته ای انجام میدهند که من دوست ندارم و سرعتم رو هم پایین میارن. ترجیح میدم ویروسها رو خودم دستی پاک کنم. اگر ویروسی رو هم نشناسم در موردش تو اینترنت سرچ میکن پروسه ها و سرویسهاش رو پیدا میکنم و حذف میکنم.....


در عکس همه فایلهایی که ایراد گرفته مشکل دارند. به عنوان مثال:
1- اولی patch اینترنت دانلود منیجر هست که حتما میدونید تمام فایلهای پتچ به دلیل نقض کردن قوانین حق کپی رایت ویروس شناخته میشن. این یک قانون بین المللی هست که بعضی آنتی ویروسها ممکنه رعایت کنن و بعضی خیر اما در بیشتر موارد اگر تشخیص بدهند فایل پتچ هست آن را به عنوان ویروس میشناسند. بیشتر این پچها مشکلات امنیتی هم البته دارند....
2-دومی و سومی مربوط به نرم افزار Acunetix Web Vulnerability Scanner  جهت چک کردن امنیت سایت ها و سرورها هست که البته شما نسخه کرک شده رو استفاده میکنید. در این مورد باید بگم که این نرم افزار از مجموعه عظیمی از اسکریپتها و نرم افزارهایی که جهت تخریب سایتها استفاده میشه استفاده کرده و کاملا طبیعی هست که آنتی تروجان بهشون گیر بده. یعنی این ابزارها رو اکثرا میتونید به صورت مستقل گیر بیارید و جهت هک از آنها استفاده کنید. مانند اسکریپتها حملات xss و sql injeqtion و حملات دیگر....
3- به ترتیب فایلهای سوم و چهارم و پنم هر سه کرک و کیجن هستند که همان موردی که در گزینه اول نوشتم شامل حالشون میشه و باید شناخته بشن...
4- نرم افزار ollydrx یک ابزار کرک کردن و هک کردن فایلهاست و انتی تروجان هم چیزی غیر از این نگفته. خودش نوع رو مشخص کرده و گفت یک نرم افزار hacktools هست و آنتی تروجانها تمامی ابزارهای هک و ضد امنیت رو باید مشخص کنند.
تمامی فایلهایی که در عکس مشخص شده درست هست و در هیچ مورد اشتباه نکرده یکی از دلایلی که در آمارها امتیاز بالایی گرفته همین مسئله هست که به خوبی همه اینها رو تشخیص داده. اگر اینهایی که در تصویر من میبینم تشخیص نده قطعا امتیازش کم میشه و در مراحل تست انتی ها نمره منفی میگیره...
و......
همه به همین ترتیب مشکلاتی دارند . ممکنه یکی هم مشکل نداشته باشه که اون هم میتونید تیکش و بردارید اینقدر خطا در مقابل پیدا کردن تروجان قابل گذشت هست.

----------

*hamed_hp*,*Khalili*,*Service Manual*,*Shami*,*sohil62*,*صابری*

----------


## Service Manual

*
سلام

آقاي نکويي ، شما منظور منو متوجه نشديد ، ببينيد اين برنامه 32 فايل فقط در درايو C کامپيوتر من پيدا کرده و حتي اونها رو به عنوان Unwanted Application شناسايي نکرده و ميگه اين فايل ها تروجان يا Malware هستند ، در صورتيکه من با اطمينان صد در صد ميگم اين فايل ها هيچ اشکالي ندارند و حتي NOD32 هم از اونها ايراد نميگيره ، اين يک نقطه ضعف بزرگ در اين برنامه هست ، البته حتما اين برنامه Malware هاي زيادي رو شناسايي ميکنه و حتما از آنتي هاي معمولي خيلي بهتر هست ، چون مخصوص براي اينکار ساخته شده ، اما گير دادن به هر فايلي که پک شده يا پروتکت شده نشونه ضعف اين برنامه هست ، چون برنامه نويس برنامه نتونسته کدهاي فايل رو درست دي اسمبل کنه ، ميدونيد که آنتي ويروس ها و کلا برنامه هاي اسکنر وقتي برنامه هاي اجرايي رو اسکن مي کنند کدها رو به صورت اسمبلي درميارند و اونها رو اسکن مي کنند ، حالا اگر فايل پروتکت شده باشه بايد اول آنپک بشه و بعد دي اسمبل و اسکن بشه و وقتي برنامه نتونه فايل رو آنپک کنه ، حتما به نرم افزار گير ميده حالا يا به عنوان ويروس ، تروجان .... البته NOD32 اکثر اين فايل ها رو به عنوان Unwanted Application شناسايي ميکنه که تازه ميشه اين قسمت رو هم غير فعال کرد تا شاهد پنجره هاي مزاحم نبود .

کاسپر هم به هر چيزي گير ميده که من اصلا از اين سيستم خوشم نمياد ، در پايان هم به نظر من يک کاربر کامپيوتر و نت خودش بايد آنتيويروس خودش باشه و اعتماد به يک آنتي ويروس خوب بايد همراه با اطلاعات خود فرد باشه ، ديديد که اين برنامه به بيشتر از سي فايل روي يک درايو من گير داد که هيچ کدوم مخرب نيود و من هم تنها کاري که کردم حذف برنامه بود ، نتايج چک کردن آنتي هاي مختلف توسط سايت Av-Comparatives در سال 2011 رو هم براي شما ضميمه کردم ، کاسپر رده بالايي داره اما من به هيچ وجه از اين آنتي استفاده نمي کنم .*

----------

*hamed_hp*,*Khalili*,*nekooee*,*Shami*,*sohil62*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

به نام خدا
 
سلام آقای شاطی زاده. برای من هم همینطور بود و همه کرک ها و کیجن ها را ویروس و تروجان و پوپ شناخت ولی بنده تیک آنها را برداشتم و بقیه را پاک کردم. 
در ضمن بعدش میره تو قرنطینه و میشه آنجا فایلها را برگرداند.
حتی نود هم یکی دوبار فایلهای کیجن و کراک را از سیستم من پاک کرد که حتی نتونستم برشگردونم!

----------

*moein dust*,*Service Manual*,*Shami*,*sohil62*

----------


## Service Manual

*سلام

راستي در مورد پچ ها يک توضيح بدم .

ببينيد مثلا من يک برنامه نوشتم که مياد يک فايل رو باز ميکنه و در بايت مثلا 950 مياد يک صفر رو يک ميکنه ، اين برنامه هم با دلفي نوشته شده و پک هم نشده ، حالا براي چي بايد اين برنامه به اين فايل گير بده !

درسته فايل هاي پچ يک نرم افزار رو به صورت غير قانوني رجيستر مي کنند اما دليل نميشه که يک برنامه ديگه به اين فايل ها گير بده ، البته بعضي از نويسنده هاي پچ ها به خاطر اينکه فايل ها رو به صورت EXE در اينترنت Share مي کنند و به دليل اينکه حجم Patch کمتر باشه فايل رو با يک Packer پک مي کنند اينطوري حجم برنامه بين يک سوم تا يک دهم کمتر ميشه و وقتي اينطوري شد ممکنه بعضي از آنتي ها به فايل گير بدن ....

ببينيد من يک Keygen براي شما گذاشتم ، در حال حاضر اين Malwarebyte به هر دو فايل گير ميده هم فايل پک شده و هم فايل معمولي ، در صورتيکه NOD32 به هيچ کدوم گير نميده ، البته اين فايل ها اصلا مشکلي ندارند و فقط Serial و Key رو به ما ميدن ...

پس اين اشکال بزرگ اين برنامه هست و من به هيچ وجه از اين برنامه استفاده نخواهم کرد ....
*

----------

*nekooee*,*Shami*,*sohil62*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

ببینید آقا رضا شما شخصی نظر میدید.



> *درسته فايل هاي پچ يک نرم افزار رو به صورت غير قانوني رجيستر مي کنند اما دليل نميشه که يک برنامه ديگه به اين فايل ها گير بده*


این رو کی باید نظر بده؟ آره اگه به سلیقه من هم باشه حرف شما رو میزنم و میگم به فایلهای patch نباید گیر بده. اما آیا همه همین رو میگن؟ برنامه نویسان شرکتهای بزرگ امنیتی اونها هم همین نظر رو دارند؟ مجلات معتبر امنیتی دنیا همین نظر رو دارند؟ واضح هست که خیر. یک شرکت آنتی ویروس هم نمیاد بر ساس نظرات کاربرهایی که از برنامه های patch شده استفاده میکنند کار کنه بلکه به علت ارتباطات و وابستگی هایی که به دیگر شرکتها معتبر داره و البته به دلیل اینکه بتونه بهترین رتبه های امنیتی رو بگیره طبق علاقه و نظر اونها رفتار میکنه.
و اینکه به این patchها و kegenها گیر میده شک نکنید از نظر مراجع قانونی و شرکتهای بزرگ امنیتی یک یک نقطه مثبت به حساب میاد.

بعد هم این دو نرم افزار امنیتی یک آنتی تروجان هست و یکی آنتی ویروس و به هیچ عنوان نباید نتایج اونها رو با هم مقایسه کرد. اگر اینطور بود که هر دو میشدند آنتی ویروس. اگر اسمشون فرق میکنه 100 درصد در شناخت فایلها از توابع مختلف و همچنین قوانین مختلفی تبعیت میکنند و به همین دلیل نتایج کاملا متفاوتی باید داشته باشند

از نظر استفاده هم که خوب هر کی هر چی دوست داره استفاده میکنه کسی مجبور نیست نرم افزار خاصی رو استفاده کنه بحث سر این نیست بحث سر اینه که نمیتونید بگید آشغاله ولی میتونید استفاده نکنید. خوب من هم هرگز از NOD استفاده نمیکنم ولی هیچ وقت نمیگم بدرد نمیخوره چون واقعا اینطور نیست ولی من خوشم نمیاد ازش چون با چیزهایی که من می خوام سازگار نیست

میشه لیست اون 32 فایلی رو که در درایو C شما پیدا کرده و هیچکدوم مشکلی ندارند به من بدید بررسی کنم؟ همون جا که فایها رو پیدا کرده خودش log داره . لطفا log خود آنتی تروجان رو به من بدید که من بررسی کنم

----------

*Khalili*,*sajjad-d*,*Service Manual*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Service Manual

> ببینید آقا رضا شما شخصی نظر میدید.
> 
> این رو کی باید نظر بده؟ آره اگه به سلیقه من هم باشه حرف شما رو میزنم و میگم به فایلهای patch نباید گیر بده. اما آیا همه همین رو میگن؟ برنامه نویسان شرکتهای بزرگ امنیتی اونها هم همین نظر رو دارند؟ مجلات معتبر امنیتی دنیا همین نظر رو دارند؟ واضح هست که خیر. یک شرکت آنتی ویروس هم نمیاد بر ساس نظرات کاربرهایی که از برنامه های patch شده استفاده میکنند کار کنه بلکه به علت ارتباطات و وابستگی هایی که به دیگر شرکتها معتبر داره و البته به دلیل اینکه بتونه بهترین رتبه های امنیتی رو بگیره طبق علاقه و نظر اونها رفتار میکنه.
> و اینکه به این patchها و kegenها گیر میده شک نکنید از نظر مراجع قانونی و شرکتهای بزرگ امنیتی یک یک نقطه مثبت به حساب میاد.
> 
> بعد هم این دو نرم افزار امنیتی یک آنتی تروجان هست و یکی آنتی ویروس و به هیچ عنوان نباید نتایج اونها رو با هم مقایسه کرد. اگر اینطور بود که هر دو میشدند آنتی ویروس. اگر اسمشون فرق میکنه 100 درصد در شناخت فایلها از توابع مختلف و همچنین قوانین مختلفی تبعیت میکنند و به همین دلیل نتایج کاملا متفاوتی باید داشته باشند
> 
> از نظر استفاده هم که خوب هر کی هر چی دوست داره استفاده میکنه کسی مجبور نیست نرم افزار خاصی رو استفاده کنه بحث سر این نیست بحث سر اینه که نمیتونید بگید آشغاله ولی میتونید استفاده نکنید. خوب من هم هرگز از NOD استفاده نمیکنم ولی هیچ وقت نمیگم بدرد نمیخوره چون واقعا اینطور نیست ولی من خوشم نمیاد ازش چون با چیزهایی که من می خوام سازگار نیست
> 
> میشه لیست اون 32 فایلی رو که در درایو C شما پیدا کرده و هیچکدوم مشکلی ندارند به من بدید بررسی کنم؟ همون جا که فایها رو پیدا کرده خودش log داره . لطفا log خود آنتی تروجان رو به من بدید که من بررسی کنم


*سلام 

ببينيد آقاي نکويي من اصلا حرف شما رو قبول ندارم ، حالا براي چي ؟

آنتي ويروس يا آنتي تروجان يا آنتي مالور يا هر آنتي ديگه تنها بايد فايل هايي که باعث ضرر به سيستم ميشه رو شناسايي کنه نه فايل هايي که هيچ ضرري نداره ....

من براي شما مثال زدم ، وقتي برنامه اي فقط مياد يک بايت از يک فايل رو عوض ميکنه يا برنامه اي فقط مياد يک مقدار رو در رجيستري ذخيره ميکنه نبايد آنتي ويروس يا آنتي تروجان يا آنتي مالور به اون گير بده ! اصلا اون آنتي ويروس از کجا ميدونه که اين مقدار که داره در رجيستري ذخيره ميشه شماره سريال يک نرم افزار هست که قراره رجيستر بشه ، پس اين گفته شما رو نفي ميکنه و معلوم ميشه که اين ضعف يک برنامه آنتي ويروس يا آنتي تروجان يا آنتي مالور هست .

ببينيد فرضا من يک کليد دارم در اين آدرس :

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\ACD Systems\LM\ACDSee\80Pro
که قراره دو مقدار استرينگ داخل اونها ذخيره بشه و اگر خالي باشند يا اشتباه باشند نرم افزار رجيستر نيست :

يکي UserName و ديگري BMID

حالا مثلا من با ويژوال بيسيک ميام يک نرم افزار مينويسم و يک کليد داخل برنامه ميگذارم که دقيقا مقاديري که ميخوام داخل رجيستري در همون مسير ثبت کنه ، فقط همين اسمشو هم ميگذارم ACDSee 8 Patch بعد آنتي ويروس کاسپر مياد به اين فايل گير ميده ، حالا به نظر شما اين کار درسته ، فايل من هيچ اشکالي نداره و فقط يک مقدار رو داخل رجيستري ثبت ميکنه ، حالا اگر يک کاربر ناشي باشه ميگه اين فايل اشکال داره در صورتيکه فايل هيچ مشکلي نداره پس اينو بدونيد که آنتي ويروس ها به دليل اينکه يک فايل فقط يک فايل Patch يا Keygen هست اونو به عنوان نرم افزار مخرب شناسايي نمي کنند ، نرم افزار مخرب نرم افزاري هست که سيستم رو دچار مشکل کنه و اين فايل ها هيچ ضرري براي سيستم ندارند ، حالا اگر آنتي ويروس کاسپر اين فايل ها رو به عنوان فايل مخرب شناسايي کنه نظر من اين هست که نبايد از اون استفاده کرد ( يا حداقل ما ايراني ها نبايد استفاده کنيم )

 در لينک زير ACDSee هست که من قبلا ( چند سال پيش ) اونو آماده کردم ، اين برنامه احتياج به رجيستر نداره و فقط کافيه اونو اجرا کنيد ، ابتدا براي رجيستر شدنش يک فايل اجرايي با ويژوال بيسک نوشته بودم ولي چون کاسپر به اين فايل گير ميداد مجبور شدم کلا عوضش کنم و داخل خود برنامه نصب کد هاي رجيستري رو قرار بدم که خيلي هم وقت گيرترهست ، نتيجه نهايي يک چيز هيت اما آنتي ويروس کاسپر به فايل Visual گير ميداد :

http://www.irantk.ir/irantk8700

من چند وقت پيش يک برنامه براي پخش هاي ماشين نوشته بودم ، جالب اين هست که بدونيد کاسپر هم به فايل کامپايل شده گير ميداد هم به فايل پروتکت شده ، در صورتيکه نسخه ESET Smart Security نه به فايل اصلي گير ميداد نه به فايل پروتکت شده :

http://www.irantk.ir/irantk12986

ميتونيد امتحان کنيد ، فايل من که اشکالي نداره ، کاري که انجام ميده اين هست که با توجه به مقادير داده شده در جعبه هاي متن فايل هاي باينري خاصي که بايت هاش از پيش تعريف شده هست ايجاد ميکنه .....

فايل Manager.exe هم که اين آنتي مالور به عنوان Trojan VB.Krypt شناسايي کرده با 42 آنتي ويروس اسکن شد و مشکلي نداشت ، جالب اينجاست که کاسپر هم چيزي نشون نداده :

http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan/report.html

ضمنا اين فايل اجرايي با Borland Delphi نوشته شده اما اين برنامه اونو به عنوان يک تروجان نوشته شده به زبان VB شناسايي کرده که اين هم يک ضعف ديگه اين برنامه هست .....

راستي اين آنتي تروجان رو پاک کردم و فايل Log رو هم متاسفانه ندارم .*

----------

*nekooee*,*sajjad-d*,*Shami*

----------


## nekooee

در مورد حرفهایی که زدید بیشترش اشتباه هست. مثلا در مورد کیچن ها از روشهای مختلف اونها رو تشخیص میده و بیشتر این کیجنها و پتچها به سایت آنتی ویروسها گزارش میشن و در لیست سیاه کاسپر قرار میگیرند. اتفاقا یکی از قدرتهای کاسپر همینه که میبینید فایلهای پتچ و کیجن رو بر خلاف NOD32 خیلی عالی تشخیص میده ولی NOD  در این زمینه ضعیف عمل میکنه.
 اینطور نیست شما یک فایل بنویسید با تغییر یک کلید در رجیستری به عنوان پتچ شناخته بشه. اگر اصولی نوشته بشه اینجور نیست بیاین من براتون یک فایل اجرایی میسازم که کلیدی رو برام تو رجیستری تغییر بده که قبلا این کار رو هم زیاد کردم. بعد شما با کاسپر سرچ کنید اگر بهش گیر داد شما هر چی خواستید بگید.
خودتون گفتید acdsee رو درست کرده بودیدی که بدون یوزر و پسوورد میشد استفاده کرد. این یعنی چی؟ یعنی کرک شده یعنی غیر مجاز... هر آدم دیگری هم میتونه بیاد تغییر بده نرم افزارها رو به دلخواه خودش بده دیگران استفاده کنه ولی اینها از نظر کاسپر نرم افزارهای مطمئنی نیستند و به کاربر اخطار میده که دستکاری شده
نرم افزاری شما نوشتید کاسپر بهش گیر میده قطعا اصول برنامه نویسی در آن رعایت نشده. مطمئنم از کدهایی داخلش استفاده شده که از نظر کاسپر غیر مجاز بوده. خودتونم میدونید نرم افزار ویژوال بیسیک خیلی افزونه ها ی مختلف بهش برای کد نویسی اضافه میشه کرد که خیلی از اینها رو آنتی ویروسها بهشون گیر میدن منجمله کاسپر و دلیلشم اینه این کدها برای موارد غیر امنیتی هم استفاده میشن و تر و خشک با هم میسوزن. نمونش همون برنامه ارسال ایمیل هست. که همه آنتی ویروسها بهش به عنوان fake Email گیر میدن در حالی که ممکنه شما در یک برنامه خوب و برا یخودتون استفاده کرده باشید... برنامه نویسی صحیح و فرار از این کدهایی که برنامه رو دچار گرفتاری در چنگ آنتی ویروسها نکنند هم بسیار تجربه نیاز داره و آدمهای حرفه ای میطلبه. این همه برنامه تو بازار هست چرا کاسپر به اونها گیر نمیده؟

فایل manager رو شما با 42 آنتی ویروس تست کردید. من یکبار دیگه هم گفتم دلیلی نداره شما نتایج آنتی ویروسها رو با آنتی تروجانها مقایسه کنید همین نشون میده شما بین اینها ظاهرا تفاوتی قائل نمیشید در حالی با هم از زمین تا اسمون فرق دارند
درضمن همه آنتی تروجانها اشتباه میکنند و من نمیگم 100 درصد درست عمل میکنه ولی در مقایسه با دیگر آنتی تروجانها malwarebytes جزو بهترینهاست. حتی اگر اشتباه هم بکنه. من میتونم مواردی نشون بدم که آنتی تروجان یا انتی ویروس دیگری بهش گیر بده ولی بقیه ندن.
آقای شاطی زاده این بحث ما به جایی نمیرسه من دیگه ادامه نمیدم چون ممکنه دلخوری پیش بیاد. کاربرهای حرفه ای خودشون نظر هر دوی ما رو میخونند و خودشون  تشخیص میدند چی درسته و چی اشتاباهه

موفق بشید

----------

*jahansony*,*sajjad-d*,*Service Manual*,*Shami*,*صابری*

----------


## Service Manual

> در مورد حرفهایی که زدید بیشترش اشتباه هست. مثلا در مورد کیچن ها از روشهای مختلف اونها رو تشخیص میده و بیشتر این کیجنها و پتچها به سایت آنتی ویروسها گزارش میشن و در لیست سیاه کاسپر قرار میگیرند.  اینطور نیست شما یک فایل بنویسید با تغییر یک کلید در رجیستری به عنوان پتچ شناخته بشه. اگر اصولی نوشته بشه اینجور نیست بیاین من براتون یک فایل اجرایی میسازم که کلیدی رو برام تو رجیستری تغییر بده که قبلا این کار رو هم زیاد کردم. بعد شما با کاسپر سرچ کندی اگر بهش گیر داد شما هر چی خواستید بگیدآقای شاطی زاده این بحث ما به جایی نمیرسه من دیگه ادامه نمیدم چون ممکنه دلخوری پیش بیاد. کاربرهای حرفه ای خودشون نظر هر دوی ما رو میخونند و خودشون  تشخیص میدند چی درسته و چی اشتابهموفق بشید


سلام

وقتي يک فايل کيجن هيچ ضرري براي سيستم نداره ، براي چي بايد بلک ليست بشه ! من فکر نمي کنم کاسپر همچين کاري انجام بده ؟

اگر اينطوريه بهتره فايل هاي TXT که شماره سريال برنامه ها هم داخلش هست براي شرکت کاسپر فرستاده بشه تا اون ها رو هم بلک ليست کنه و اجازه باز شدن نده  :چرا نود 32 با اینکه ویروس پیدا میکنه ولی پاکش نمیکنه: 

بيخيال بابا اصلا هر آنتي ويروس هر کاري که دلش ميخواد بکنه ..........

----------

*jahansony*,*nekooee*,*sajjad-d*,*Shami*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

من داشتم پست رو ویرایش میکردم شما پست زدید. شما هر فایلی به کاسپر گزارش کنید که در لیست سیاه قرار نمیگیره. اونهایی قرار میگیره که واقعا کیج و یا کرک و یا پتچ برای برنامه ای که حق کپی رایت داره باشن. من منظورم نبود هر جی شما بفرستید در لیست سیاه قرار میگیره.

من یک فایل درست کردم اسمش رو گذاشتم patch.exe ببینید که کاسپر بهش گیر نداد. پس کاسپر فقط از روی کدهای داخلش تشخیص میده. اونهایی هم که گزارش میشه اگر کاسپر تشخیص بده غیر قانونی هست محتوای اون فایل رو در لیست بلک قرار میده. شما امتحان کنید بد نیست براش چیزی بفرستید ببینید تو لیست سیاه میگذاره یا نه  :چرا نود 32 با اینکه ویروس پیدا میکنه ولی پاکش نمیکنه: 

http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan/...489-1308406797

اینجا می تونید ببینید. من کی گفتم شما هر چی بفرستید کاسپر بلک میشه؟

----------

*jahansony*,*sajjad-d*,*Service Manual*,*صابری*

----------


## Service Manual

سلام

 يک فايل پک شده گذاشتم که اتفاقا يک پتچ هست و خودم درستش کردم ، NOD32 هم بهش گير ميده اما کاسپر گير نميده ، حالا شما اين فايلو براي کاسپر بفرستيد تا چند روز ديگه من دوباره فايلو چک کنم ، ببينم واقعا کاسپر اين فايلو شناسايي ميکنه يا نه ؟

----------

*jahansony*,*nekooee*,*sajjad-d*,*sohil62*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

البته اینکار چیزی رو هم اثبات نمیکنه ولی چشم من گزارش میدم معلوم هم نیست به یک گزارش زیاد اهمیت بدن معمولا فایل مخرب باشه خیلی گزارش میشه. به هر حال اینها دو شرکت متفاوت هستند هر دو هم از بهترینها هستند. ممکنه یک ویروس در دیتابیس یکی سریع تر بره در یکی دیرتر یا اینکه ممکنه یک دستور رو یکی تصمیم بگیره ویروس اعلام کنه یکی بگه نه از نظر من این مجاز هست و  ویروس نیست. این تفاوتها طبیعی هست من نمیگم  NOD بد هست. ولی شما میگین کاسپر آشغاله این و خوندم خداییش گفتم به عنوان یک طرفدار کاسپر جواب ندم گناه داره  :چرا نود 32 با اینکه ویروس پیدا میکنه ولی پاکش نمیکنه:   :چرا نود 32 با اینکه ویروس پیدا میکنه ولی پاکش نمیکنه:

----------

*jahansony*,*sajjad-d*,*Service Manual*,*صابری*

----------


## Service Manual

> البته اینکار چیزی رو هم اثبات نمیکنه ولی چشم من گزارش میدم معلوم هم نیست به یک گزارش زیاد اهمیت بدن معمولا فایل مخرب باشه خیلی گزارش میشه. به هر حال اینها دو شرکت متفاوت هستند هر دو هم از بهترینها هستند. ممکنه یک ویروس در دیتابیس یکی سریع تر بره در یکی دیرتر یا اینکه ممکنه یک دستور رو یکی تصمیم بگیره ویروس اعلام کنه یکی بگه نه از نظر من این مجاز هست و  ویروس نیست. این تفاوتها طبیعی هست من نمیگم  NOD بد هست. ولی شما میگین کاسپر آشغاله این و خوندم خداییش گفتم به عنوان یک طرفدار کاسپر جواب ندم گناه داره


*سلام

من نگفتم کاسپر آشغاله منظورم اون آنتي مالور بود ، ببخشيد حتي نميتونست زبان برنامه فايل رو تشخيص بده ....

 کاسپر آنتي ويروس خيلي خوبي هست و حتي در سايت av-comparatives.org اکثر نمراتش از ESET Smart Security بهتر هست ، اما من ترجيح ميدم از NOD استفاده کنم ، البته بهترين آنتي در اين سايت G Data معرفي شده و آنتي که کاربر زيادي داشته AVAST هست .*

----------

*jahansony*,*sajjad-d*,*sohil62*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

من گزارش دادم. نتیجش اومد براتون میگذارم خوب اون هم من میگم آشغال نیست. البته کلا قابل قیاس با آنتی ویروسها نیست چون اونها فقط یک سری برنامه های مکمل هستند و اونقدر شرکتهای بزرگی نیستند. ولی من به شما از حالا چندین مورد رو نشون میدم که انتی ویروس نود یا کاسپر نمیشناسن ولی اون پاکش میکنه. چون سیستمش فقط برای شناخت مالوار هست

البته من یک بار دیگه هم گفتم شما نباید با کاسپر یا نود مقایسه کنید چون کارش چیز دیگه هست مثل مقایسه کامیون با سواری میشه  :چرا نود 32 با اینکه ویروس پیدا میکنه ولی پاکش نمیکنه:  . شما باید با بقیه آنتی مالوارها مقایسه کنید بعد اون زمان میبینید که در صدر لیست قرار داره. و من فکر من که واقعا ازش راضی هستم. ببینید شما فقط معیبش رو میبینید. من کتمان نمیکنم معایب داره. ولی شما بخواین یک کاسپر خام رو آپدیت کنید باید حدود 110 تا 150 مگابایت اون هم اگر اخرین ورژن رو داشت باشید آپیدت کنید اما این فقط  مگابایت آپدیت میکنه و با همون 7 مگابایت من همه کامپیوترهای مشتریهام رو ویروس کشی میکردم و 95 درصد ویروسهاشون رو میشناخت. این یک حسن 
2- برنامه خودش حجمش کمه راحت قابل دانلوده از هر جا
3- آپدیت برنامه رایگان هست و خارجی هایی که رایگان میخرن کلاهشون رو میندازن هوا چون برای کاسپر و نود حداقل باید 100 هزارتومان پول بدن
4-خیلی از مالوارها و تروجانهایی که میاد این زودتر از کاسپر و نود میشناسه. جاضرم روی اینکارش براتون قسم بخورم حداقل تو 5 تا 7 سالی که استفاه کردم به این نتیجه رسیدم و تو اینترنت بگریدد نمونش رو زیاد میبینید و حرف من براتون اثبات میشه
بله در کنار اینها ایراداتی هم داره ولی با وجود همه ایراداتش از بقیه انتی مالوارها بهتره. البت این رو هم بهتون بگم شرکت این آنتی تروجان از مجموع های وابسته به مایکروسافت هست...

----------

*jahansony*,*sajjad-d*,*Service Manual*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

سلام

دیشب یک سیستم مشتری برای من آورده بود که ویروسی بود. ویروسهاش رو با کاسپر زدم بگیره. 2746 ویروس پیدا کرد!! بعد که همه رو پاک کرد دیدم رجیستری و سی ام دی و دیوایس منیجر و تاسک منیجر اجرا نمیشن. ولی با قفل کردن عادی فرق داشتند و وقتی اجراشون میکردی میگفت اصلا همچین فایلی نیست:
windows cannot find 'regedit'

خلاصه نمیشد هیچجوری وارد اینها شد. تو اینترنت خیلی گشتم. سایتهای ایرانی که یکی دو جا کاربرها همین مشکل رو داشند که بعضی هم آنتی ویروسشون نود32 بود بعضی کاسپر و بعد از ویروس کشی دقیقا همین مشکل رو داشتند ولی به جواب نرسیده بودند

سایتهای خارجی هم همینطور بود. همه راه حلهای طولانی داده بودند که هیچ یک جواب نمیداد

به بدبختی راه حلی براش پیدا کردم و فایل HOST رو ویرایش کردم و موفق شدم regedit رو اون هم با یک فایل جانبی باز کنم. که وقتی بازش کردم کلیدهای این ابزارها رو سرچ کردم و دیدم یک جایی به عنوان فایل دیگری تعریف شدند و برای همین اجرا نمیشن. و برشون داشتم و درست شد.

حالا که کلیدهای ویروس رو پیدا کرده بودم برای اینکه ببینم هیچ جایی راه حل داشته یا نه تو اینترنت کلیدهای فوق رو سرچ کردم و چندتا سایت آمد. همه آنها یک مطلب رو کپی کرده بودند و گفته شده بود از نرم افزار malwarebytes استفاده کنید. !!

من که امروز این رو تست نکرده بودم کنجکاو شدم و دوباره کلیدهایی که ویروس ایجاد کرده بود برگردوندم و بعد از نصب و آپدیت این آنتی مالوار زدم روی حالت quick رجیستری و ریشه ویندوز رو سرچ کردم و بلافاصله کلیدها رو شناسایی و حدف کرد!

من عکس و log فایل رو براتون اینجا اضافه میکنم که ببینید. این یکی از موردهایی بود که گفتم این آنتی مالوار شاهکار میکنه! و معمولا ویروسهایی که هیچ آنتی ویروسی نمیشناسه این حذف میکنه. اگر اول این رو تست کرده بودم نیاز به این همه وقتی که گذاشتم برای حذف دستی نبود
1.jpg

----------

*jahansony*,*Service Manual*,*صابری*

----------


## Service Manual

> سلام
> 
> دیشب یک سیستم مشتری برای من آورده بود که ویروسی بود. ویروسهاش رو با کاسپر زدم بگیره. 2746 ویروس پیدا کرد!! بعد که همه رو پاک کرد دیدم رجیستری و سی ام دی و دیوایس منیجر و تاسک منیجر اجرا نمیشن. ولی با قفل کردن عادی فرق داشتند و وقتی اجراشون میکردی میگفت اصلا همچین فایلی نیست:
> windows cannot find 'regedit'
> 
> خلاصه نمیشد هیچجوری وارد اینها شد. تو اینترنت خیلی گشتم. سایتهای ایرانی که یکی دو جا کاربرها همین مشکل رو داشند که بعضی هم آنتی ویروسشون نود32 بود بعضی کاسپر و بعد از ویروس کشی دقیقا همین مشکل رو داشتند ولی به جواب نرسیده بودند
> 
> سایتهای خارجی هم همینطور بود. همه راه حلهای طولانی داده بودند که هیچ یک جواب نمیداد
> 
> ...


*سلام

قبلا يک نرم افزار براي ويندوز XP گذاشته بودم ، فکر مي کنم اين مشکلات رو حل کنه ، ويروس هاي قديمي هم که باعث بروز مشکلات در ويندوز XP ميشن بعد از نصب آنتي ويروس Eset Smart Security پاک خواهند شد اما تغييراتي که ويروس در رجيستري داده رو اصلاح نمي کنند ! حتي اگر سيستم شما يک ويروس Autorun قديمي مربوط به چند سال پيش گرفته باشه بعد از نصب آنتي ويروس پاک ميشه اما تغييرات ايجاد شده در رجيستري مثل باز نشدن Regedit يا MSConfig و .... اصلاح نميشه ! حالا دليلش چيه من نميدونم ، اما اينو مطمئنم که اگر ميخواستند يک تغيير ساده در رجيستري توسط آنتي ويروس ايجاد کنند ميتونستند اما براي چي اينکار رو نمي کنند نمي دونم ؟

باز يابي فولدر آپشن ، رجيستري اديتور و .....*

----------

*jahansony*,*Khalili*,*nekooee*,*pedram*,*sajjad-d*,*صابری*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

آره برای من هم جالبه که چرا اینکار رو نمیکنند. البته بعضی تغییرات رو شاید برای این اعمال نمیکنند که مثلا میگن شاید ادمین ویندوز خودش رجیستری رو غیر فعال کرده و نمیخواد باز بشه! اما در مورد ویروسی که بالا گفتم یک سری کلید اضافه شده بود که مثلا رجیستری رو به عنوان یک فایل عکس معرفی میکرد و کامالا مشخصه چنین کلیدی فقط توسط ویروس ایجاد شده.!

این ویروسه از یک ترفند جدید برای از کار انداختن اینها استفاده کرده بود من امتحان کردم اون فایلهایی که رجیستری و بقیه رو باز میکرد جواب نمیدادند. روش معمول ویروسها اینه که یک کلید اضافه میکردند به عنوان disable در هر کدوم از اینها و بهش مقدار یک میدادند و برنامه های اصلاح مشکل این کلید رو حذف میکردند یا مقدار 0 بهش میدادند. (البته اونهایی که من داشتم اینجور بود) اما این یکی از یک روش خیلی جالب استفاده کرده بود و حتی در قسمت امنیت هم کلیدهای دیگری تعریف کرده بود که باید همه اینها رو حذف میکردید تا فعال میشدند و فقط با حذف کلیدهای اصلی در مسیر هر یک کاری پیش نمیرفت. تو اون log که گذاشتم میتونید محل کلیدها رو ببینید

من اول فکر کردم فایلهای اجرایی اینها خراب شدند. حتی اکثر سایتهای خارجی هم در جواب این سوال گفته بودند فایلهای اجراییتون خراب شده که ویندوز نمیتونه پیداشون کنه. ولی بعد دیدم نخیر ایراد از جای دیگه هست

البته این malwarebyte هم اگر کلیدی تغییر بدید حذف یا ویرایش نمیکنه  مثلا فکر کنم اگر همون کلید disable هم درست کنید و مقدار یک بدید این کاری نمیکنه ولی کلیدهایی که مستقل با ویروسها درست میشن تو دیتابیسش داره و حذف میکنه

برای این ویروس یک سری خط انتهای host اضافه میشه که malwarebytes اونها رو حذف میکنه و این کلیدها رو پیدا میکنه و حذف میکنه:



```
 Keys Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\cmd.exe (Security.Hijack) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\mmc.exe (Security.Hijack) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\msconfig.exe (Security.Hijack) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\regedit.exe (Security.Hijack) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Values Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\Explorer.exe\Debugger (Security.Hijack) -> Value: Debugger -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Data Items Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\AntiVirusDisableNotify (PUM.Disabled.SecurityCenter) -> Bad: (1) Good: (0) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\FirewallDisableNotify (PUM.Disabled.SecurityCenter) -> Bad: (1) Good: (0) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\UpdatesDisableNotify (PUM.Disabled.SecurityCenter) -> Bad: (1) Good: (0) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
```


برای یک ادم معمولی پیدا کردن این کلیدها و حذفش واقعا غیر ممکن هست. 

تو یک سایت فارسی زبان دیگه دیدم این مشکل سال 2008 بیان شده بود و هنوز هم کسی جوابی نداده بود براش. پس مشخصه ویروس از سال 2008 هست و خیلی جدیدم نیست

----------

*jahansony*,*pedram*,*Service Manual*,*صابری*

----------

